# alternative for MAC #219 pencil brush?



## thelilprincess (Jun 6, 2007)

i'm looking for an eyeshadow brush that i can use to apply eyeshadow to the bottom of my eyes.  i do have a Trish McEvoy flat brush similar to MAC #212, but that makes a nice eyeliner look.  i want the look were there's definitely a bit more eyeshadow along the bottom lash line.

is there an alternative to the #219 that's NOT a foam tip (i think the ELF Smudge brush is a foam tip from the small pictures)

TIA!


----------



## ThiicknSeskii (Jun 6, 2007)

Model Co, I think Sephora makes one too.


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Jun 6, 2007)

I just recently got the 219 and it's such a great brush!  But anyway, before I had that I found a similar brush at CVS.  The brush brand is essence of beauty and the brushes I found were labelled as crease brushes.  The package came with 2, one was slightly larger than the other.  The bristles aren't packed as stiffly and as densely as those in the 219 but overall they are pretty similar to the 219 and very cheap!  Here's a link 
http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/cvs/gatewa...y^ActiveCat=65 

I can take a closer picture of mine too if you want a better look...


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 6, 2007)

daisydeadpetals, since you upgraded your brush, would you recommend the 219 brush over the CVS one?  on a scale of 1-10 on each of those brushes please.  

i had consider buying all new MAC brushes, but I have a lot of Trish McEvoy brushes from 7 years ago that work just great still.  

also, to anyone out there - the MAC miniture sets that come out around the holiday - is it worth it?  all the MA tells me its a good starter kit, but the full size brush are better quality.  it just makes me disappointed that they would make a miniture set that's less in quality.


----------



## ruca_or_hina (Jun 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelilprincess* 

 
_also, to anyone out there - the MAC miniture sets that come out around the holiday - is it worth it?  all the MA tells me its a good starter kit, but the full size brush are better quality.  it just makes me disappointed that they would make a miniture set that's less in quality._

 
It's not worth it. Buy the fullsize brushes little by little if you have to. The quality is FAR superior.


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Jun 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelilprincess* 

 
_daisydeadpetals, since you upgraded your brush, would you recommend the 219 brush over the CVS one?  on a scale of 1-10 on each of those brushes please._

 
Yeah, I definitely recommend the 219 over the cvs brushes, it's such a great brush!!  You get a lot more control using the 219 than with the cvs brushes.  The cvs ones are good though if you don't want to spend the money!


----------



## *Luna* (Jun 6, 2007)

I started out with 2 brush sets, both of the Patternmakers. I LOOOVE my little brushes. Of course I have a great set of artistry length brushes now but this was a GREAT way to figure out what brushes I really liked and what ones I could live with out for a decent price. I keep my sets for travel or as a back up set for event make up if need 2 or 3 of the same brush I will throw those into the rotation. My first 219 was in that set and that and the 239 were my favorite brushes. I've had them for a year now and they are in excellent condition and honestly, I dont see THAT big of a difference between those and the artistry length. They work just as well =)


----------



## aziajs (Jun 7, 2007)

I owned the Sephora crease brush before the 219.  I thought they would be the same.  They aren't.  The 219 is much better.  I feel like I have more control with it, it blends better and it has a sharper point on the end.  It's a great brush.


----------



## entipy (Jun 7, 2007)

I'd love to have the 219 brush. I have the two Essence of Beauty crease brushes from CVS, and they're currently my second favorite brushes!


----------



## asian_eyes (Jun 8, 2007)

If you have access to lise watier, they make a brush almost the same as 219, but cheaper.

http://www.lisewatier.com/retail/pro...el=maquillages


----------

